# Food Safety News - 06/09/2022 FDA investigating new outbreak of E. coli O157:H7 infections; 10 people sick



## daveomak.fs (Jun 9, 2022)

FDA investigating new outbreak of E. coli O157:H7 infections; 10 people sick​By Coral Beach on Jun 09, 2022 12:06 am
The Food and Drug Administration is investigating a new outbreak of E. coli O157:H7 infections, but little information has been released. Ten patients have been identified in the E. coli outbreak, but no information has been released about where they live or what their ages are. The FDA reports that it has begun traceback efforts,... Continue Reading

Two dead in Listeria outbreak in Ottawa retirement home​By News Desk on Jun 09, 2022 12:05 am
Two residents in a retirement home in Ottawa, Canada, have died from listeria poisoning. The deaths are part of a month-long outbreak at the resident home. Ottawa Public Health (OPH) says officials are investigating the outbreak at City View Retirement Community in Nepean. As of the last update on Tuesday, there were four confirmed cases... Continue Reading

Three dead in Danish Listeria outbreak​By News Desk on Jun 09, 2022 12:04 am
Eight people in Denmark have been infected with Listeria in the space of two weeks and three have died. The Statens Serum Institut, Danish Veterinary and Food Administration (Fødevarestyrelsen) and DTU Food Institute are investigating to try and find the source of the outbreak. Five men and three women became infected with the same type... Continue Reading

Experts discuss responses to food safety emergencies​By Joe Whitworth on Jun 09, 2022 12:03 am
There is still a need to improve communication and data sharing during global food safety emergencies, according to experts. Fadi Naser Al-Natour, Jenny Bishop and Rachelle El Khoury presented at a health talk organized by the International Food Safety Authorities Network (INFOSAN) on World Food Safety Day, June 7. Naser Al-Natour, from the Abu Dhabi... Continue Reading

CPS announces 2022 Professional Development Program award recipients​By News Desk on Jun 09, 2022 12:02 am
The Center for Produce Safety has announced its 2022 Professional Development Program award recipients. The goal of this program is to provide young professionals the opportunity to develop and improve engagement, gain insight, knowledge and career skills with the fresh produce safety community. Registration is still open for the 2022 Center for Produce Safety Research... Continue Reading

Nine baby deaths reported to FDA during Abbott Nutrition investigation​By Phyllis Entis on Jun 08, 2022 02:23 pm
CONTRIBUTED Editor’s note: This was originally posted by eFoodAlert and is reposted here with the permission of the author. Between December 1, 2021, and March 3, 2022, the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) received nine (9) reports of infant deaths among babies who were fed powdered infant formula manufactured by Abbott Nutrition in Sturgis,... Continue Reading


----------

